# Canon 7D Mk II Vivisection



## cgw (Nov 10, 2014)

Not for the squeamish:

LensRentals.com - Cracking Open the 7D II


----------



## D-B-J (Nov 10, 2014)

Saw it. Seems pretty darn weather sealed!


----------

